# In an attempt to bring some more life to this forum...



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

_Modified by K04A1 at 7:39 AM 2-27-2007_


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: In an attempt to bring some more life to this forum... (K04A1)*

Oh yeah... And there's audi content in the VW pics too btw... The wheels on the jetta were audi a3 wheels I had shipped from Germany and the motor was a 97 audi 1.8t. The Gotti G67 wheels on the GTI were 5x112 and on an A4 before I bought and restored them.


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

reppin' T-TOWN!!!! hey have you gone to WED. beer night in Seattle


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (joemamma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joemamma* »_reppin' T-TOWN!!!! hey have you gone to WED. beer night in Seattle 

Nope... Never saw anything about it in the regionals..


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Golf in the last photo?*

What's the deal with the Golf in the last photo? I assume it's still FWD. Maybe not? Otherwise there's a lot of rubber in back doing nothing.


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

well it's a PNW AW thing. here's the link http://forums.audiworld.com/pa...phtml it's every *Wednesbeerday*


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Golf in the last photo? (mkaresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkaresh* »_What's the deal with the Golf in the last photo? I assume it's still FWD. Maybe not? Otherwise there's a lot of rubber in back doing nothing.

It was for fun...







The wheels were only used for that year's waterwagens show and then taken off and replaced with the Gotti's


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: In an attempt to bring some more life to this forum... (K04A1)*

Nice pics mike. Loved the coupe and woulda loved to see you paint the gti, I thought I heard something about a certain green from a corrado, woulda been even sicker then it already was.








Cant wait to see the new project, I know it will be sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: In an attempt to bring some more life to this forum... (Anothr Sheep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anothr Sheep* »_Nice pics mike. Loved the coupe and woulda loved to see you paint the gti, I thought I heard something about a certain green from a corrado, woulda been even sicker then it already was.








Cant wait to see the new project, I know it will be sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man. Yeah, I was gonna paint it green but parted it before i got the chance. New pics of the Audi will be up later this week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: In an attempt to bring some more life to this forum... (K04A1)*

Do you have anymore pics of the black A6 with the black Lambo wheels?


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: In an attempt to bring some more life to this forum... (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: In an attempt to bring some more life to this forum... (Ville)*

Now that is pure Hotness!

_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_


----------

